# Baby fluff colourings



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

iv bred chickens and the chicks that are yellow turn white thats not the same with tiles is it? 

here i have a white baby with 2 yellow siblings i was just wondering if it will stay white like its mother? 




(mummy is a bit dirty i think its time for a bath chicks now 5 days old)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, the white fluff indicates the bird is a whiteface.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You might want to change the bedding too, that could be why mum is dirty. I am pretty sure it's safe to do so.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

White fuzz means the chick is whiteface. But it has dark eyes so it's not whiteface lutino like mom. Its future coloration will depend on what genes it got from dad. 

Your male is split whiteface, and if he's also split lutino it will be possible for you to get whiteface lutino chicks of both sexes. It looks like your hen is also cinnamon, and if dad has the cinnamon gene it will be possible to get cinnamon chicks of both sexes.

Lutinos are easy to identify at birth. Instead of huge dark eye spots, their eyes match the skin color to the point that it almost looks like they were born without eyes. If you get a chick with yellow fuzz and pink eyes it's a regular lutino. White fuzz and pink eyes is a whiteface lutino.


----------



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

tielfan said:


> White fuzz means the chick is whiteface. But it has dark eyes so it's not whiteface lutino like mom. Its future coloration will depend on what genes it got from dad.


well there are four differnt males in the avery with her and a few other females im not sure who the father is 

I have Pied, Cinnamon pearl, whiteface, normal grey

so far her other 4 chicks have been this colour


----------



## hoshikou (Feb 26, 2010)

Solace. said:


> You might want to change the bedding too, that could be why mum is dirty. I am pretty sure it's safe to do so.



mum gets mad at me when i move her out the way, i will wait until they are a bit bigger, ill put a bath in the avery for her she always gets dirty when sheh has chicks then cleans herself up when they are indipenant


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

hoshikou said:


> mum gets mad at me when i move her out the way, i will wait until they are a bit bigger, ill put a bath in the avery for her she always gets dirty when sheh has chicks then cleans herself up when they are indipenant


It's incredibly important to change the bedding regularly. Chicks have a weaker immune system so are particularly vulnerable to bacterial infections from dirty substrate.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The parents don't clean the nest at all in the wild, so it's generally considered to be OK if you don't clean the nest in captivity. It does get really nasty in there though, which definitely wouldn't help if any of the chicks are weak.


----------

